# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  anyone shooting nationals and world's this week?

## PerazziSC3

Wondering if anyone is doing it. Im shooting last 3 days of nationals and then worlds, couldn't justify shooting the whole lot

----------


## Mike H

I'm not but have a mate from down here who I duck shoot with in the NZ team who is doing the lot.

----------


## madds

No, shot our Nationals a couple of weeks ago!!!
Don't like standing on a concrete pad much, BUT wish Waikato All the best, they have put in a huge amount of work.
They must have the best, most modern club rooms anywhere in NZ, and huge credit goes to them for the efforts put in.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yep its a good ground alright.  Wish our other "national" ground would pull finger

----------


## madds

I must say it was mainly the Sporting shooters up there that put in the work from what I hear!!
Hope they get some reward, I hear a rumour that they want a 50/60' tower, that would certainly add something up there.
That said they throw blood great targets off  flat ground.
Do you mean Canterbury pulling finger?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yeah Hamilton is pretty sporting orientated these days, a lot of people have been putting in work. Yep Canterbury

----------


## R93

No. Don't shoot mudpies. Only shoot skeet to keep my grade and for sporting practice to get muscle memory right. The concrete hurts my clown feet as well :Grin:

----------


## PerazziSC3

Got my mud pie eye in at ashburton today, was the only one who could hit 100! Should be a good week of shooting quite looking forward to it as I haven't shot Dtl worlds before... Some pom won the ball trap yesterday on 49/50 with no shoot off required  :Wtfsmilie:

----------


## R93

Ha Ha my last straight hundy mudpies was at Ashburton as well....... in 2006!!  :Grin:  Good shooting man!!

Yup, managed it myself a few times shooting mudpies. Have 3 98's and 3 99's on American skeet, never managed a hundy.

----------


## Petros_mk

where is this happening at?

----------


## PerazziSC3

Hamilton

----------


## madds

Never shot 100 straight, nothing like it to be honest. Had a couple of 25's at Sporting over the years.  I suppose it is a World Championship so that does count for something. I just love the pud pie boys paying for Hamilton's future Sporting gear, it certainly makes a change.
The Canterbury comment didn't go unnoticed!
Looks like the Aussies are holding their own looking at results on NZCTA website: http://www.nzclaytarget.org.nz/incl/getpdf.php?id=1650

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yep to be honest I dont think many titles will be won by nzers this year but you never no. All the aussies are back on 25m for handicap today while we are only on 21. Should have a chance. Be interesting to see how far single rise shoot ofc goes on Wednesday hopefully I can give it a nudge

----------


## madds

PerazziSC3 Good Luck!! Any shotgun World Championship no matter what code is great fun. Well I always thought so and I've spent plenty chasing Sporting all over the world.
Only sorry I'm missing the big Sporting shoot in Dubai on at the moment, $US 140,000 for winner, $US35,000 for the ladies!!
They have just announced that next year it will have $US1,000,000 purse, be great just to be part of that circus!!
Take it to those Aussies and Poms, try a bit of  good old cricket sledging on them!!!

----------


## PerazziSC3

Jesus wish there was decent money to be had in new zealand. .. 
Cheers mate

----------


## R93

> Never shot 100 straight, nothing like it to be honest. Had a couple of 25's at Sporting over the years.  I suppose it is a World Championship so that does count for something. I just love the pud pie boys paying for Hamilton's future Sporting gear, it certainly makes a change.
> The Canterbury comment didn't go unnoticed!
> Looks like the Aussies are holding their own looking at results on NZCTA website: http://www.nzclaytarget.org.nz/incl/getpdf.php?id=1650


I'd rather shoot a couple 25's in sporting than 100 straight in skeet or DTL any day.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Dundee

Good luck Perazzi

----------


## PerazziSC3

> I'd rather shoot a couple 25's in sporting than 100 straight in skeet or DTL any day.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah 100 dtl is certainly nothing to write home about. 100 trench would be pretty awesome,  very few nzers have done that.  Possibly only 1 of the top of my head

----------


## R93

> Yeah 100 dtl is certainly nothing to write home about. 100 trench would be pretty awesome,  very few nzers have done that.  Possibly only 1 of the top of my head


Gunna give trench a go now I have some time. Do you need a high gun or will my dirty blaser sporter be suffice?
Bearing in mind quartering and straight away targets are my bogey birds in sporting.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## PerazziSC3

Typically shot with a high gun as that's how euro shooters roll. Straight and slight quarting targets are pretty challenging for me also as my eyes light up when you see it come out and usually end up moving with the flash and then stopping my gun and shooting under it. 

I shoot a high gun for everything (not as high as some) 

Dirty blaser should be just fine for now ha ha

----------


## R93

I will give you a buzz and boot over for a shot in chch sometime.

I shoot DTL with a flat gun but was thinking those trench targets can pop out high like ball trap?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## PerazziSC3

Yip all depends what program is set, they throw the program in the morning so you will no all the possible targets before you shoot (don't no what order) so if there is a nasty target you can set for it on the station.

----------


## veitnamcam

Good luck jock :thumbup:

----------


## Ground Control

Head on the Stock   ,    Eye on the rock
Good luck.


Ken

----------


## madds

Now I know Ken you're not a stand on concrete and shoot mud pies man, well you wern't before going over there!!!!!
Just watched a story on Stuff of Miss Rooney not a hill, gully or tower in sight!! Only one type of target, it would be good to have a NZ allround Championship using 4/5 disciplines.

----------


## R93

> Now I know Ken you're not a stand on concrete and shoot mud pies man, well you wern't before going over there!!!!!
> Just watched a story on Stuff of Miss Rooney not a hill, gully or tower in sight!! Only one type of target, it would be good to have a NZ allround Championship using 4/5 disciplines.


Madds. It is an idea I have had for a long time. Not just shotgun but a comp that includes some rifle shooting as well. An all round thing. Best of the best sort of thing.
Only allowed to use one shotgun with no alterations and one rifle.

Are you a Kiwi Ken?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## mikee

> Madds. It is an idea I have had for a long time. Not just shotgun but a comp that includes some rifle shooting as well. An all round thing. Best of the best sort of thing.
> Only allowed to use one shotgun with no alterations and one rifle.
> 
> Are you a Kiwi Ken?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


It's called 3gun, but we could make it 2gun just for you. Or multigun 2 gun, shoot steel from 100- to whatever then make rifle safe and run to traps  to shoot some clays  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> It's called 3gun, but we could make it 2gun just for you. Or multigun 2 gun, shoot steel from 100- to whatever then make rifle safe and run to traps  to shoot some clays


Na not even close to what I am thinking. 
A 2 day event but not mixing the disciplines up on the same day.
Shotgun one day. Rifle the next. 
Thinking 50 DTL 50 Skeet 50 sporting.
Rifle will be a 3 match event as well.
No gun alterations allowed. Even chokes on the shottys.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Ground Control

> Now I know Ken you're not a stand on concrete and shoot mud pies man, well you wern't before going over there!!!!!
> Just watched a story on Stuff of Miss Rooney not a hill, gully or tower in sight!! Only one type of target, it would be good to have a NZ allround Championship using 4/5 disciplines.



Remember the " King of the Castle " shoots Sullivan used to sponsor .
Well we had a similar thing for our Christmas shoot here last December .

25 x DTL - 25 x Skeet - 25 x  5 Stand - 25 Tower .
The winner has " bragging rights " for a whole year because they are the best overall shooter in the club
I shot well in the Skeet and 5 stand , Ok in the Tower and terrible in the DTL , so no bragging rights for me I'm afraid .
It was a great day and everyone , no matter what discipline of shooter enjoyed it .
This year our club is talking about making it into a two day event and really advertising it to get other clubs to enter .

Clay shooting needs to step outside its individual discipline comfort zones a bit more in my opinion , and for a couple of times a year remind itself that its supposed to be about having fun .

The funniest thing to watch was the DTL shooters , they didn't quite get or understand when all the rest of us were giving each other shit and sledging during the actual shooting .
By the end of the day they were giving it as good as they got , and you could see that that felt like naughty school boys for even daring to laugh at someone else's misfortune or yip and cheer if someone pulled of a lucky shot .
I hold no ill feeling towards Trap shooters , and I'm the first to admit the mental skill required to master that game . 
But between you and me , they are on average some of the most humourless , boring Wankers that ever passed the gun licence test .


Ken


PS - R93 , Nelson born and breed .

----------


## R93

> PS - R93 , Nelson born and breed .


Poor bugger! And you seem to have suffered such little brain damage  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## madds

That sun is getting to you Ken, but I do agree, some of them do themselves no favours.
Standing under tree's eating banana's listening to motivation tapes  REALLY!!!!
That article from the NZ DTL Nats is: Natalie Rooney battling wind to find form | Stuff.co.nz
Yes King of the Castle were some of the good old days and huge fun, but you could (compulsory on 1 stand) drink while going around the shoot.

----------


## PerazziSC3

> Na not even close to what I am thinking. 
> A 2 day event but not mixing the disciplines up on the same day.
> Shotgun one day. Rifle the next. 
> Thinking 50 DTL 50 Skeet 50 sporting.
> Rifle will be a 3 match event as well.
> No gun alterations allowed. Even chokes on the shottys.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Would have to be 50 points score as any muppet can hit 50 straight

----------


## R93

> Would have to be 50 points score as any muppet can hit 50 straight


I know what you mean but it will all even out in the end.  Same gun for all 3 disciplines and finish with the same chokes you start with. 
I would love to include pistol as well but it would not be practical and could create a logistical nightmare for some. 
A rimfire shoot/jungle lane is another idea. I reckon Archery would also fit in alright.

----------


## PerazziSC3

Name a time dave and I will be there. Sounds like fun.

----------


## R93

> Name a time dave and I will be there. Sounds like fun.


It's a pipe dream at the moment and will take a lot of planning. It will need guys like you and madds to help out. 
I would like to give it a go at least once for sure.
Could run it here on the coast including the rifle format.  
But may get more involvement in chch area.

Could rent Waihora club grounds for clays.
And possibly shoot rifle program at Tai Tap.
Would like to include bow stuff but maybe not have it influence the outcome depending on experience of the majority.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## madds

We shot a match called the 'Auto Sporto' near Clyde a few years ago. It was absolutely brilliant. I think Mal Rabbit (R.I.P. -one of the good bastards) and Scott Kunac were involved in organising it.
Shot say 3 rabbits, hit with the first shot miss with the second hit ... and so on. 3/4 incomers in the air at once. 4 crossers great ammo burner, but fun!!!! 
They also included a range distance guess and a stand with 2 Ruger .22's that you had to shoot 3 targets (rabbits) rolling down a hill, you had 2 full mags to do it.
Finally  200 (from memory) yard balloons with an open sighted 303.
To top that off a compulsory dinner at Ollivers, when Fleur had it,  that night was the best prize giving I have ever been to anywhere!
I've got a plan for one done, but just need the time and location.

----------


## R93

> We shot a match called the 'Auto Sporto' near Clyde a few years ago. It was absolutely brilliant. I think Mal Rabbit (R.I.P. -one of the good bastards) and Scott Kunac were involved in organising it.
> Shot say 3 rabbits, hit with the first shot miss with the second hit ... and so on. 3/4 incomers in the air at once. 4 crossers great ammo burner, but fun!!!! 
> They also included a range distance guess and a stand with 2 Ruger .22's that you had to shoot 3 targets (rabbits) rolling down a hill, you had 2 full mags to do it.
> Finally  200 (from memory) yard balloons with an open sighted 303.
> To top that off a compulsory dinner at Ollivers, when Fleur had it,  that night was the best prize giving I have ever been to anywhere!
> I've got a plan for one done, but just need the time and location.



Sounds shit hot Mr Madds.  Your clubs traps can travel eh? I have the grounds we can do that. May need to spice the rifle side of things up a bit but sounds good. :Thumbsup: 

After the roar I will be resigning with your club and the NZCTA. Got plenty of time off in my new role and will need stuff to do outside the hunting seasons.

----------


## madds

Good to hear!! Ground Control hasn't 'offered' his $20 fee yet!!!
Are you talking on the Coast somewhere?
Yes the 2 trailers are now full, 32 Promatic traps of various types, all commercial, so we've worked bloody hard to achieve it.
Huge thanks to Graeme Brown from Target Products who still has 19 traps that we are able to buy off him down the track, so a very positive future, despite some bug doubters in the shooting circle!!

----------


## R93

> Good to hear!! Ground Control hasn't 'offered' his $20 fee yet!!!
> Are you talking on the Coast somewhere?
> Yes the 2 trailers are now full, 32 Promatic traps of various types, all commercial, so we've worked bloody hard to achieve it.
> Huge thanks to Graeme Brown from Target Products who still has 19 traps that we are able to buy off him down the track, so a very positive future, despite some bug doubters in the shooting circle!!


Naysayers eh? Browny is a good bugger alright. 
Can you email me the guff I need to do to become a member of sporting club and NZCTA please mate. Am I allowed to be a member of my local club ie Kokatahi as well or just a financial member? Have not been financial with NZCTA for 3 years so do I shoot my last grading's or can I be like you and rob some for a while? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Ground Control

> Naysayers eh? Browny is a good bugger alright. 
> Can you email me the guff I need to do to become a member of sporting club and NZCTA please mate. Am I allowed to be a member of my local club ie Kokatahi as well or just a financial member? Have not been financial with NZCTA for 3 years so do I shoot my last grading's or can I be like you and rob some for a while?


I'll be interested in the reply you get .
$10 says Ron doesn't want any competition in C class so he'll probably put you in AAA  :Have A Nice Day: 


Ken

----------


## R93

Where do I send the $10 :Grin:  
Pretty sure Madds has been in B grade since I have known him and that is a long time. He went to A once and started shooting droppers at 80m to slip back to B :Grin: 
He is very slippery.

----------


## madds

$20!! What you boys say in jest deeply hurts me!!!!
Don't panic I'll sort you out when you appear, we are not a club bound by too much officialdom. Are you both on the mailing list, if not send me your email address's.
You know the story Ken, no card, shoot the top grade of the day, so yes probably have a AA+ just for that day.

----------


## R93

> $20!! What you boys say in jest deeply hurts me!!!!
> Don't panic I'll sort you out when you appear, we are not a club bound by too much officialdom. Are you both on the mailing list, if not send me your email address's.
> You know the story Ken, no card, shoot the top grade of the day, so yes probably have a AA+ just for that day.


Must be on the list because I get plenty of impersonal emails from South Island sporting shooters fella known as madds  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## madds

AND MORE COMING!!!!!

----------


## Dundee

Dunno if it was the same event? But our local boys did well. :Cool: 

The junior (under 21's) Clay target 3 men's team for New Zealand came 3rd place (bronze metal) in the ICTSF 11th Worlds held in Hamilton last week. 1st England & 2nd Australia. Congrats to Mitchell Dean who was in this team. Mark Johnson also shoot in a New Zealand team, not bad for little old Dannevirke to have 2 young men wearing the silver fern for our country.

----------


## PerazziSC3

yeah same event

----------

